# Club Integral - Hauntological Orchestra @ Grovesnor - Friday15th Feb



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 15, 2013)

http://clubintegral.wordpress.com/

This is a benefit for Resonance 104.4FM as they're having their annual fundraising week. Check'em out, the band do the strangest cover versions you're likely to find.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2013)

Added to BrixtonBuzz!
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/ai1ec_ev...he-hauntological-orchestra/?instance_id=61671


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 15, 2013)

this might well be streamed too, I'll post a link here if it is.
sound check is in 67 minutes 
not sure yet if it is going to be 14 or 16 of them
joy joy joy


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 15, 2013)

no streaming, get yourselves down here


----------



## han (Feb 18, 2013)

that was great!!!


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 22, 2013)

han said:


> that was great!!!


t'was too, hopefully a belated streaming will happen once cleared with the conductor ;-)


----------

